# 5 to 4.3



## Tony T (May 2, 2014)

Last night I did about 10 trips and I think all but 1 were 5 stars , the one that wasn't a 5 were 4 kids already tipsy going to a hotel in Mayfair , I admit I knew the street they wanted and took them straight there but I hadn't heard of the hotel before , so I think I dropped them about 50 meters short of the hotel door , but everything else about the service was first class .
How many stars would they have scored me to get to that figure does anyone know ?


----------



## AZ Poppy (Apr 29, 2014)

I don't know but I have over 200 trips and my rating last Thursday was 4.85 and it dropped to 4.82 in 1 day so it's a mystery how a couple of low balls can screw you but a bunch of 5s have minimal impact.


----------



## Tony T (May 2, 2014)

I was correct with my assumption with who I thought it was as they happened to leave a mobile phone in my car so when they rung me to collect the phone I thought I would ask why they give me a bad rating , I said i would use the feedback to improve on any mistake I made , the rider then replied , I am very sorry it was my first time with Uber and I wasn't sure how to rate .
It just solidifies the fact this system needs changing for our jobs sake


----------



## SoCal_Uber (May 2, 2014)

Sometimes swiping at stars with drunken fingers doesn't equate well for us drivers
I went from 4.9 to a 4.5 last Friday ( due to 2 no ratings! ).
I clawed my way back up to 4.82 but the system is flawed, almost rigged against the driver


----------



## Wood (May 6, 2014)

The "swipe" should be taken away. When I rate my riders, I always touch the star I think they deserve. 

In my mind, if they are friendly...they get a big fat 5!

When it comes to rating the drivers, they should only be able to "touch" the star not "swipe". 

I went from a 5 star to a 4.88 in one day after 20 trips all because of the "swipe" from left to right. 

It's a flawed rating system...

Thanks!


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

Welcome Wood! UberPeople.NET 100th member!!

What do you mean the swipe method?


----------

